# DEVILS lAKE HUNT



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Going alone to Devils Lake area. My buddy had to cancel. Have 13000 acres to hunt just north of the lake. Have 4whell drive rented. Am shipping UPS 12 full bodied Mallard decoys 3 mojo mallards and 2 dozen floaters plus my gear. Cant bring my dog she had TPLO surgery. Whats it like for getting close enough to the water.at most of the potholes like how close to many of them can you get with 4 wheel drive.. Have to lug all the gear to the potholes and what is the bottoms like for setting up and retreiving birds. I am 65 and an x smoker short on wing. If I try the feilds fo ease of setting up are those enough decoys. Would about a dozen canada shells to go with the duck decoys help for ducks dont care to shot geese. Any help would be nice. When my buddy was going we where taking two boats and driving from Texas. One for Fishing afternoons and a small aluminum for pothole hunting. Probibly should cancel but I planned too long for this trip. Any ideas or tips would be aprecated. Thanks John

[/u]


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Wadding can be a real *****. Thats some bad *** mud. Some spots you can drive right up too and drop stuff and some you have to hike. You mite want to look in to field hunting. good luck


----------



## nlar (Sep 3, 2009)

When are you going? How did you end up with 13000 acres to hunt?


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

If it was me I would put up an open invite for anyone from the site to hunt with you. Have them pm you there number and maybe make a new friend. Heck they probly have decoys 4 wheel drive and a boat. Then you supply the land and have a great hunt.Just interview a few guys over the phone. What do you got to lose? Good luck. By the way I am not interested but just throwing the idea out there.


----------



## nlar (Sep 3, 2009)

That's what I was thinking!


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

i just have permission to hunt it not bring guests. Never asked if it will cost it might but i dont mind. But if someone wants to contact me I would be open to talking and meeting a good guy hunter. If we hunt then I would pay for the land charge if there was one, I arrive devils lake oct 2 I am a life long Duck hunter and have Labs. I was raised in NY and hunted the bays of Long Island including Great South Bay. We hunted the salt mashes out of sneak boats. I am a profesional horse trainer and amatuer dog trainer. I live with my wife on a ranch just south of Fort Worth Texas. Been on three African safaris have shot Lion Leapard and 3 Cape Buffalo and about 30 plains game many in the record book.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I can't speak for directly around DL but we have had some pretty decent late summer early fall rains and the places I have gone are wet wet wet. North and east of DL I have noticed backroads that were dry last fall are either under water or built up. Some areas you'll have to walk through some water to get to the cattails to get to the primary openings in the sloughs. Your best bet may be to concentrate on flooded field as access might be easier.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

When are you going?????


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Can't resist.......13,000 acres to hunt for only 1 guy.............can't quite comphrehend this one.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

never said i would be the only one on this land might be alone might not farmer never told me


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I am not sure how you got roped into this deal but it sounds like the farmer has you by the shorty curly hairs......


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I am new to the devils lake area. I have small cabin on 6 mile bay and i have been doing some research and scouting on duck hunting around devils lake. I came up with i hunt the big watefr or drive 50 miles west to find unposted potholes to hunt. 13000 acres you are a lucky man. I happen to have the first week of october off and am planning on working on my cabin and duck hunting. I am thinking aout hitting the big water


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

wildrice said:


> Can't resist.......13,000 acres to hunt for only 1 guy.............can't quite comphrehend this one.


whats so hard to understand. a lot of farmers farm this much land all the time....its not hard to figure out that he got permission from a farmer somewhere down the line and was told he can hunt all his land (or land he farms).


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Many of the potholes are so flooded there's water between the crop and the cattails wading will suck! Got 3 inches last week. 13,000/640 = 20 square miles that's not realistic, there may be a few farmers that farm that much land but its spread out all over ND like from Devils Lake 50 miles north.


----------

